# Boots recommendation



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

I cannot see your length measurement due to image size. Both feet appear to be just under 25.5 cm (neither over) is that correct. If so, you are Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots at a standard D width.

STOKED!


----------



## higher_power (Sep 17, 2021)

My left foot is well under 25.5 and the right one is dead on 25.5 in the photo I think.
So you recommend any boot in 7.5 (US) or do you know any specifict brand that fits my "shape" ?

I have tried on a pair of VANS and the guy in the store told me to go half a size up from my "mondo" to not risk the boot getting to small. But here people seem to think that you always should get the exact mondo even if you are dead on 25.5 like me?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, you are Mondo 25.5. The total range for any size is 5 mm. Each mm counts. 

STOKED!


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

higher_power said:


> My left foot is well under 25.5 and the right one is dead on 25.5 in the photo I think.
> So you recommend any boot in 7.5 (US) or do you know any specifict brand that fits my "shape" ?
> 
> I have tried on a pair of VANS and the guy in the store told me to go half a size up from my "mondo" to not risk the boot getting to small. But here people seem to think that you always should get the exact mondo even if you are dead on 25.5 like me?


Not saying Wiredsport is wrong or anything, but in my experience Vans runs small. Compared to the boots I have been riding the last couple of years they are 0,5-1cm smaller than Salomon that runs a bit big, and Nitro and Burton are right in the middle. Only ridden the stiffer boots (select, ions, infuse and malamutes). Currently riding Malamutes but I experience some heel lift. Will try to mod them a bit, but if that doesn´t work I might try infuse in a bigger size or a new pair of nitros.


----------



## higher_power (Sep 17, 2021)

Schoobang said:


> Not saying Wiredsport is wrong or anything, but in my experience Vans runs small. Compared to the boots I have been riding the last couple of years they are 0,5-1cm smaller than Salomon that runs a bit big, and Nitro and Burton are right in the middle. Only ridden the stiffer boots (select, ions, infuse and malamutes). Currently riding Malamutes but I experience some heel lift. Will try to mod them a bit, but if that doesn´t work I might try infuse in a bigger size or a new pair of nitros.


Ok thanks. Found a pair of VANS on sale. Will try to order them in 7.5 (!) seems so small but they are 25.5 so hopefully they will fit even if VANS runs small.


----------



## TdiPowered (Jan 27, 2021)

If you liked your IONs other than the size difference, Burton Sweden has the ION available in size 40.5 in both standard and WIDE format. They do free shipping and returns so you could buy a pair of both and return the one you don't like!


----------



## higher_power (Sep 17, 2021)

TdiPowered said:


> If you liked your IONs other than the size difference, Burton Sweden has the ION available in size 40.5 in both standard and WIDE format. They do free shipping and returns so you could buy a pair of both and return the one you don't like!


Thanks for the tip. I think the Ions is abit stiff Id like something softer. I will prolly get the VANS invado pro on monday. Excited to see if they fit. Will update.


----------



## higher_power (Sep 17, 2021)

Ok my VANS Invado pro arrived yesterday. The left (my smaller foot) is good/perfect. In the right one the big toe is abit crushed. If the boots will pack out length wise i think the right one also will be alright but they are small!
I think i will keep them and do a heat molding at the VANS shop and hope that they pack out.


----------



## higher_power (Sep 17, 2021)

Late update!
Season didnt turn out the way i hoped so didnt get to go snowboarding as much as i would have liked. But got one week in last week.
Before that i did a heat mold at the VANS shop with a toebox.

The boots felt really tight when riding my bigtoe was getting crushed on both feet. After riding for a couple of hours it felt better but i think it was due to loss of sensation in the foot. I stopped for lunch and the boots came off. After lunch i strapped them on again but couldnt enjoy riding cause of pain in my big toes.
Day 4 it was a little better but still hurting/hard to enjoy riding.

I really tried to push my heel back in the boot but toebox still feel supertight.

I wore a thin synthetic sock.

Im not sure if I should give up on the boots or keep using them and hopefully they will strecht more and become comfy. Just rode them for 4 days for now.
Been reading that you can trim/cut the liner with a boxcutter but seem abit dramatic. 
Maybe Im just too casual of a rider for this "preformance fit" ?


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

Try shaving off the liner in areas in the toe box that are tight if everything else fits well. If it doesnt fit well elsewhere and is just tight with no added performance, then I would try another boot.


----------

